# Grand Lake St. Marys Carp tournament 5/18-20



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone here plan to fish the Grand Lake St. Marys "Get the Carp out of here" tournament this year ? 
http://http://www.lakeimprovement.com/get-carp-outta-here-fishing-tournament


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

where is that at???


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope

10 char


----------

